# Help for Injured Fledgling



## poppet (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello!
I just found a fledgling on the side of a highway. 

She is alert and is able to perch and her wings look okay. But, one does not seem to fully flap. She is not pecking me and makes small squeaking noises when I pick her up, so I think she is a fledgling, but looks like an adult. 

I put bird food, crushed peanuts, soft peas and water in a small dog carrier.
I tried to put half a pea in her mouth but she resisted and shook it out. 

I have not had a rescue pigeon in a long while and do not know how to treat her at this stage in her development. Can she eat by herself, would she need a heating pad in the summer? I am in Portland, Oregon. I reached out to a friend that I know here who does pigeon rescue, but have not yet heard back. 
I am just trying to make sure that I am doing what I can before I speak with her.
Any advice is truly appreciated!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

She does not need supplemental heat at this point. 

You have to put the pea in the back of the throat while holding the birds beak and head in one hand and pea in the other , and pop or poke that pea down in there.. when it knows it got fed it should not resist as much. 

Get some dove seed mix and offer that in a croc at all times.. hopefully she will investigate.. with time and she is digesting and doing well on the peas then pop a few seeds before feeding and poke in the seed dish to get her to learn that is food. Dip the beak in water so she may suck water after feeding.


----------



## poppet (Dec 26, 2007)

*Injured Wing*

Thank you for replying, Ladygrey!

I did some research on the internet and believe she may be a juvenile, as she has light colored eyes.
I was able to feed her some peas last night and about 30 peas this morning and she drank a bit of water.

One of her wings has an injury to the underside and she does not flap it or extend it fully. I am unsure of what to do about her wing as pigeons are not protected here and are non native, I believe the vets will euthanize her if I take her in.


----------

